# Illustrator Tackle-Twill



## matschi (7. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand eine Ahnung hat ob es dieses Tutorial auch in Deutsch gibt:
http://thedesignplaybook.wordpress.com/2008/11/22/illustrator-tackle-twill/
Ich dachte eigentlich immer das mein Englisch gut genug sei, aber ich bekomm das einfach nicht auf die Reihe!

Danke schon mal im Vorraus!
matschi


----------



## smileyml (7. Dezember 2010)

Hehe,
woran scheiterst du denn?

Alternativ kann ich dir versprechen, das ein zukünftiges Türchen im Adventskalender da genau das richtige für dich bereithält 

Grüße Marco


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. Dezember 2010)

Ansonsten sag doch mal wo du nicht weiter kommst?

Grüße


----------

